# hinny x donkey



## debbiesshelties

Hello,

I know nothing about donkeys or mules but my ex-husband has a hinny that he thinks(wishing) is bred. The problem is that she was bred by a donkey. I know that mules must be bred to a horse to be fertile. Is this the same? I would like to clear it up for him and myself.

Thanks so much,

mini horse forum member

Debbie


----------



## uwharrie

Mules are almost always sterile. ( I think there may be one or two cases of them reproducing but not sure if the offspring survived)


----------



## Sixstardanes

Here are websites of interest

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Science/Mule.html

http://www.luckythreeranch.com/askbreeding.php?ID=42

Quoted from the 2nd site

_"There have been 2 documented cases in history where molly mules have been impregnated by a jack and a stallion. The first was "Old Beck," who first had a foal who looked horselike by a stallion and the second foal who looked like a mule by a jack."_


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Mules and Hinnys are almost always sterile. There have been a very VERY few documented cases of either a mule or hinny foaling. Is your hubby sure it is a hinny? Most people cant tell the differance even when they are standing next to one another.







that is why at sales they will "lump" the two together alot. However those that do breed either can tell by the tail usually. The hinny has a much more "horse like" tail, and the mule a "donkey like" tail, you can also tell by there head profile. Shawna and I did a head comparison on here a few years back (she has mules and I have hinnys) To breed for a mule you need a mare and a jack, to breed for a hinny, which is als VERY hard to achieve, you need a jenny and a stallion. Mini mules are very common, mini hinnies are not. (I have yet to hear of anyone on this forum who has hinnys other then myself) Out of a thousand stallions your chances of getting one to breed and SETTLE would probably be about ONE. (IMO, and from all the emails and people I have talked with includes university studies) If your talking about a standard size, the rate of a stallion breeding and settling a jenny is much higher. Its the genetic differance that makes the offspring sterile. If a stallion does breed a jenny, 99% of the time the jenny wont carry to full term, because her body will reject (abort) the foal because of the odd chromosone count, its like natures way of telling her something is wrong. If either a hinny or mule do settle and carry the foal to full term, and have a live foal, (in other words a fertile offspring) I would think it would be more like a genetic mutation. Anyone else know anything about this subject? I would love to hear what you think? ????

I have 9 stallions here, and out of the 9 only 1 will even give a jenny a second look when she is in heat. So, I really lucked out when I bought Frosty. (the stud who loves his jennys and settles them so easy) Another reason that a stallion dont like to breed a jenny vs. a jack breeding a mare is that the jenny is built differant and the odor.

Can you post a pic of your hinny?

Corinne


----------



## debbiesshelties

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Mules and Hinnys are almost always sterile. There have been a very VERY few documented cases of either a mule or hinny foaling. Is your hubby sure it is a hinny? Most people cant tell the differance even when they are standing next to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why at sales they will "lump" the two together alot. However those that do breed either can tell by the tail usually. The hinny has a much more "horse like" tail, and the mule a "donkey like" tail, yo ucan also tell by there head profile. Shawna and I did a head comparison on here a few years back (she has mules and I have hinnys) To breed for a mule you need a mare and a jack, to breed for a hinny, which is als VERY hard to achieve, you need a jenny and a stallion. Mini mules are very common, mini hinnies are not. (I have yet to hear of anyone on this forum who has hinnys other then myself) Out of a thousand stallions your chances of getting one to breed and SETTLE would probably be about ONE. (IMO, and from all the emails and people I have talked with includes university studies) If your talking about a standard size, the rate of a stallion breeding and settling a jenny is much higher. Its the genetic differance that makes the offspring sterile. If a stallion does breed a jenny, 99% of the time the jenny wont carry to full term, because her body will reject (abort) the foal because of the odd chromosone count, its like natures way of telling her something is wrong. If either a hinny or mule do settle and carry the foal to full term, and have a live foal, (in other words a fertile offspring) I would think it would be more like a genetic mutation. Anyone else know anything about this subject? I would love to hear what you think? ???? I have 9 stallions here, and out of the 9 only 1 will even give a jenny a second look when she is in heat. So, I really lucked out when I bought Frosty. (the stud who loves his jennys and settles them so easy) Another reason that a stallion dont like to breed a jenny vs. a jack breeding a mare is that the jenny is built differant and the odor.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your hinny?
> 
> Corinne


----------



## debbiesshelties

Hi Folks,

Sorry about the blank response. I will try to get a picture this week. Thanks so much for all the info.

Debbie


----------



## minimule

Actually, mules have horse tails too. Hinneys typically have more "horsey" type heads than mules but if you have the right jack, they can produce some pretty headed mules.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Mules and Hinnys are almost always sterile. There have been a very VERY few documented cases of either a mule or hinny foaling. Is your hubby sure it is a hinny? Most people cant tell the differance even when they are standing next to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why at sales they will "lump" the two together alot. However those that do breed either can tell by the tail usually. The hinny has a much more "horse like" tail, and the mule a "donkey like" tail, you can also tell by there head profile. Shawna and I did a head comparison on here a few years back (she has mules and I have hinnys) To breed for a mule you need a mare and a jack, to breed for a hinny, which is als VERY hard to achieve, you need a jenny and a stallion. Mini mules are very common, mini hinnies are not. (I have yet to hear of anyone on this forum who has hinnys other then myself) Out of a thousand stallions your chances of getting one to breed and SETTLE would probably be about ONE. (IMO, and from all the emails and people I have talked with includes university studies) If your talking about a standard size, the rate of a stallion breeding and settling a jenny is much higher. Its the genetic differance that makes the offspring sterile. If a stallion does breed a jenny, 99% of the time the jenny wont carry to full term, because her body will reject (abort) the foal because of the odd chromosone count, its like natures way of telling her something is wrong. If either a hinny or mule do settle and carry the foal to full term, and have a live foal, (in other words a fertile offspring) I would think it would be more like a genetic mutation. Anyone else know anything about this subject? I would love to hear what you think? ???? I have 9 stallions here, and out of the 9 only 1 will even give a jenny a second look when she is in heat. So, I really lucked out when I bought Frosty. (the stud who loves his jennys and settles them so easy) Another reason that a stallion dont like to breed a jenny vs. a jack breeding a mare is that the jenny is built differant and the odor.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your hinny?
> 
> Corinne



Wow, that is very interesting and does make a lot of sense. New at the donkeys...but have notice that their smell is different and their build. And a Jenny when in heat seems to be saying no...when she really means yes. I could see where very few stallions would cover a jenny in heat. Still so much to learn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Nancy, I dont think we ever stop learning.






We have had horses for 45 plus years, and I still have so much to learn.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Oh my goodness 45 plus years...I don't think I have that much time left



Wouldn't matter anyway, can't seem to remember anything anymore



Thank you for sharing your knowledge, I will do my darnest to remember it.


----------

